# App Automatically Ending Trips - Info



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Okay so I wanted to make an announcement and I'm hoping this will save a lot of you from giving part of a ride for free. We CSRs just got info on it late last week, until that point we had no idea what was going on. And they apparently don't feel the need to let the drivers know.

If the app ends your trip before it's over, *do not continue it* unless you're feeling charitable. You will not be paid for anything after the point where the trip ends. No exceptions, though if the fare turns up as $0 then we'll adjust and make sure you get some money. This is a fraud measure since most fraudulent trips are very long. Uber eats the cost of those trips because the driver is still paid but the unauthorized charge is refunded to the card owner.

I'm trying to find out whether you can have the rider request again and then continue to their destination, I'll let you guys know if/when I get info on that.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

If this does happen, it usually means you don't have the best pax and don't know what will happen if you stop and tell them to beat it. Wouldn't it be safer for driver if it were taken care of after or if it has an automatic alert feature.


----------



## mhhickma (Aug 2, 2015)

Thanks.


----------



## caspiy257 (Aug 19, 2014)

http://www.fox2detroit.com/news/local-news/38005526-story


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

caspiy257 said:


> http://www.fox2detroit.com/news/local-news/38005526-story


Exactly what I was thinking about.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

limepro said:


> If this does happen, it usually means you don't have the best pax and don't know what will happen if you stop and tell them to beat it. Wouldn't it be safer for driver if it were taken care of after or if it has an automatic alert feature.


You can continue on if you like, you just won't be paid for any driving you do after the app ends the trip.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

caspiy257 said:


> http://www.fox2detroit.com/news/local-news/38005526-story


If you feel safer continuing the trip, go for it, nobody saying you can't. You just won't be paid for the rest of the trip. Support cannot and will not adjust it as we've been told not to.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

So much for the safety of riders & drivers. 
So much for "Uber has your back". 
So, what message if any is displayed on the rider app of the rider in my car?
So many flaws! Seriously is Uber Management lost what few brain cells they had?!


----------



## tb1984 (Jul 24, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> If you feel safer continuing the trip, go for it, nobody saying you can't. You just won't be paid for the rest of the trip. Support cannot and will not adjust it as we've been told not to.


thehappytypist, I'm sorry for an off topic. But, I have a question about Uber insurance coverage. So, if a rider(let's say Tom) ordered Uber for his friend, and Tom did not come along with the ride, would Uber insurance cover Tom's friend?

In other situation, if Tom ordered Uber for his company of 4(including himself), then I dropped Tom off first, then his friends after, would Uber insurance cover Tom's friends?


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

tb1984 said:


> thehappytypist, I'm sorry for an off topic. But, I have a question about Uber insurance coverage. So, if a rider(let's say Tom) ordered Uber for his friend, and Tom did not come along with the ride, would Uber insurance cover Tom's friend?
> 
> In other situation, if Tom ordered Uber for his company of 4(including himself), then I dropped Tom off first, then his friends after, would Uber insurance cover Tom's friends?


Yes Uber Insurance will cover you in both instances.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

tb1984 said:


> thehappytypist, I'm sorry for an off topic. But, I have a question about Uber insurance coverage. So, if a rider(let's say Tom) ordered Uber for his friend, and Tom did not come along with the ride, would Uber insurance cover Tom's friend?
> 
> In other situation, if Tom ordered Uber for his company of 4(including himself), then I dropped Tom off first, then his friends after, would Uber insurance cover Tom's friends?


No worries about the off topic. Feel free to start a conversation with me too if you ever have any questions. Or just want to say hi.

Bob Reynolds is correct, the account owner doesn't have to be in the vehicle in order for insurance to cover it. You're on a trip and that's what counts.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> If you feel safer continuing the trip, go for it, nobody saying you can't. You just won't be paid for the rest of the trip. Support cannot and will not adjust it as we've been told not to.


Kicking the pax out may create a negative user experience.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

This directly contradicts what happened to me a few days ago. In the middle of the trip, I got kicked offline. Not sure if my phone lost coverage for a few seconds or what, but when I arrived at the destination, the app looked as if the trip had already ended. I wrote down the drop off address and time, and when I got home, I reported it to Uber via the app.

They credited me for the full trip within 24 hours.

What else was I supposed to do, kick people out of my car on the freeway at night because the app or my phone had a problem? That would really make Uber look good to the riders and it was no fault of theirs.

Are you really a rep or just pretending to be one on the forum, since what you said is NOT correct based on my experience?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

FlDriver said:


> This directly contradicts what happened to me a few days ago. In the middle of the trip, I got kicked offline. Not sure if my phone lost coverage for a few seconds or what, but when I arrived at the destination, the app looked as if the trip had already ended. I wrote down the drop off address and time, and when I got home, I reported it to Uber via the app.
> 
> They credited me for the full trip within 24 hours.
> 
> ...


There's a difference between someone *canceling* the ride - and a technical glitch in the app that knocks you offline... and Uber can see the trip logs to know what happened.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

FlDriver said:


> This directly contradicts what happened to me a few days ago. In the middle of the trip, I got kicked offline. Not sure if my phone lost coverage for a few seconds or what, but when I arrived at the destination, the app looked as if the trip had already ended. I wrote down the drop off address and time, and when I got home, I reported it to Uber via the app.
> 
> They credited me for the full trip within 24 hours.
> 
> ...


A technical glitch is a legit reason to have the fare adjusted. If the app intentionally ends the trip, as in it gives you the 10 minute warning telling you to drop off your rider in a safe location then ends the trip, that will not be adjusted. This means the system has decided this may be a fraudulent trip and it is mitigating their damages, ending the trip before it ends up a five hour long trip worth $1k that they have to eat because drivers are still paid out for fraudulent trips.

But thank you for pointing out something that my original post didn't clarify well enough.


----------



## TaylorHamNCheez (Aug 22, 2015)

Rider should not be allowed to cancel rides (especially rides in progress) under any circumstance after ordering the trip, only if it's done so within 15 seconds.

Drivers see way to many cancellations several minutes after on the way to pick pax up & also it's extremely dangerous and opens up avanues for fraud on behalf of the pax to allow them to cancel trips.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Wh


thehappytypist said:


> A technical glitch is a legit reason to have the fare adjusted. If the app intentionally ends the trip, as in it gives you the 10 minute warning telling you to drop off your rider in a safe location then ends the trip, that will not be adjusted. This means the system has decided this may be a fraudulent trip and it is mitigating their damages, ending the trip before it ends up a five hour long trip worth $1k that they have to eat because drivers are still paid out for fraudulent trips.
> 
> But thank you for pointing out something that my original post didn't clarify well enough.


What is this 10 minute warning?

Also if it's 3am and I'm taking someone say from Houston to Dallas going through miles of countryside with which I'm completely unfamiliar how am I (especially as a woman) supposed to find a safe place (safe for me also) to kick out a rider who will be pissed if it is legitimate and more dangerous if it's not?

I don't know where you are but TX is big and full of empty freeway.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Wh
> 
> What is this 10 minute warning?
> 
> ...


From posts I have read in the past from Happy Typist the end of trip notice is to prevent fraud. If the pax requests a new ride you can continue. Explain to the pax that anything over 90 minutes will cause an automatic end of ride.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Wh
> 
> What is this 10 minute warning?
> 
> ...


There are a few factors that go into this, age of the rider account, number of rides etc. But if the trip is going to be ended as a fraud measure, you'll receive a notification in your app that the trip will end in 10 minutes and to drop your rider off in a safe location. As far as I know (which is to say I haven't heard anything to the contrary yet), it's acceptable to have them re-request and continue on. I don't think they've fully thought this through other than the money they think they'll be saving. Long trips may end up with the driver in a location where they cannot go online and the rider is stranded. Buuut they don't care, apparently.


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> There are a few factors that go into this, age of the rider account, number of rides etc. But if the trip is going to be ended as a fraud measure, you'll receive a notification in your app that the trip will end in 10 minutes and to drop your rider off in a safe location. As far as I know (which is to say I haven't heard anything to the contrary yet), it's acceptable to have them re-request and continue on. I don't think they've fully thought this through other than the money they think they'll be saving. Long trips may end up with the driver in a location where they cannot go online and the rider is stranded. Buuut they don't care, apparently.


That's when I say "uber has a new program where they think you're stealing money and ended the trip for us. Get out of my car and take it up with them, or I'll call the police".

Uber wants to put stupid crap in place and I'll just go with it


----------



## uberalles60 (Sep 23, 2015)

If Uber ends a trip, is it always because of a fraudulent trip? Or maybe the pax doesn't have enough moneys in the account to pay? I asked Uber for their official policy on this but got no proper response.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> There are a few factors that go into this, age of the rider account, number of rides etc. But if the trip is going to be ended as a fraud measure, you'll receive a notification in your app that the trip will end in 10 minutes and to drop your rider off in a safe location. As far as I know (which is to say I haven't heard anything to the contrary yet), it's acceptable to have them re-request and continue on. I don't think they've fully thought this through other than the money they think they'll be saving. Long trips may end up with the driver in a location where they cannot go online and the rider is stranded. Buuut they don't care, apparently.


My point is what if a safe location is nowhere to be found? Or the pax is too drunk to be left safely anywhere but say a police station or hospital and I'm miles from either?

If the pax has put in the destination why wouldn't that trigger a fraud alert quickly if necessary? I see no reason to be an hour into a trip for uber to figure it out.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> My point is what if a safe location is nowhere to be found? Or the pax is too drunk to be left safely anywhere but say a police station or hospital and I'm miles from either?
> 
> *If the pax has put in the destination why wouldn't that trigger a fraud alert quickly if necessary? I see no reason to be an hour into a trip for uber to figure it out*.


This is such a better way to handle it than blindsiding us and creating additional issues.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

uberalles60 said:


> If Uber ends a trip, is it always because of a fraudulent trip? Or maybe the pax doesn't have enough moneys in the account to pay? I asked Uber for their official policy on this but got no proper response.


The fare isn't calculated and they don't even attempt to charge the rider's card until the trip ends.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> My point is what if a safe location is nowhere to be found? Or the pax is too drunk to be left safely anywhere but say a police station or hospital and I'm miles from either?
> 
> If the pax has put in the destination why wouldn't that trigger a fraud alert quickly if necessary? I see no reason to be an hour into a trip for uber to figure it out.












I'll be on the lookout for more information. They haven't given us much yet and as we see tickets with these types of situations, we might get answers.


----------



## Whiteorchids (Oct 7, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> If you feel safer continuing the trip, go for it, nobody saying you can't. You just won't be paid for the rest of the trip. Support cannot and will not adjust it as we've been told not to.


But most of the pax never put in the destination and some want to give directions so how would you handle this?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Whiteorchids said:


> But most of the pax never put in the destination and some want to give directions so how would you handle this?


I always make them put it in. If they are not the app holder I put it in my phone.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Whiteorchids said:


> But most of the pax never put in the destination and some want to give directions so how would you handle this?


I'm definitely going to defer to your fellow drivers on this one. I mean, my first instinct is to say the same way you would other cases, tell them to re-request or gtfo. But I'm not a driver and am kinda *****y when I'm not being paid to be nice so I wouldn't suggest taking my advice. lol


----------



## Whiteorchids (Oct 7, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I always make them put it in. If they are not the app holder I put it in my phone.


Do they put it in their phone app or do I hand them my phone?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Whiteorchids said:


> Do they put it in their phone app or do I hand them my phone?


If they are the app holder they put it in their phone and it will show up on yours. Otherwise you can put it in on your phone. I don't hand my phone to ANYONE.

I don't use the phone to navigate. But I insist on the destination being in the app. Among other things, if it's not, I seem to get pinged after dropoff BACK to where I picked up. It's as if the app tracks where I am until I drop off then forgets I ever went anywhere. Obviously that can be annoying and if you take those pings it will result in more dead miles. If not, it hurts your acceptance rate.


----------



## Dback2004 (Nov 7, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> You can continue on if you like, you just won't be paid for any driving you do after the app ends the trip.


I'm guessing when the app ends the ride, your Uber insurance coverage also ends. So if you keep going and are unfortunate enough to be involved in a severe wreck, you're probably SOL.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Dback2004 said:


> I'm guessing when the app ends the ride, your Uber insurance coverage also ends. So if you keep going and are unfortunate enough to be involved in a severe wreck, you're probably SOL.


That would be my assumption, yes.


----------



## truzoo (Apr 9, 2016)

Old thread, but I just had this happen to me for the first time. 3 hours into a 3.5 hour trip I noticed that Uber had ended the trip. 1am and on a busy highway nowhere near civilization, teenage couple with two small dogs and a ton of luggage. There is no way I'm dropping them off it was insane.

I'm fighting for the missing miles and minutes, we shall see. From my point of view I accepted a contract to drive from point A to point B. Uber can end the trip early, I suppose, but they still should pay me for the full trip. Getting the run-around with advanced support right now. I'm amazed uber thinks standing people on the side of a highway at 1am is a good business strategy.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

truzoo said:


> Old thread, but I just had this happen to me for the first time. 3 hours into a 3.5 hour trip I noticed that Uber had ended the trip. 1am and on a busy highway nowhere near civilization, teenage couple with two small dogs and a ton of luggage. There is no way I'm dropping them off it was insane.
> 
> I'm fighting for the missing miles and minutes, we shall see. From my point of view I accepted a contract to drive from point A to point B. Uber can end the trip early, I suppose, but they still should pay me for the full trip. Getting the run-around with advanced support right now. I'm amazed uber thinks standing people on the side of a highway at 1am is a good business strategy.


There is a notification tone when the trip is ended/cancelled by Uber/Pax. You didn't wonder what that was for?

I've had it happen. The notification was loud, and the Uber app jumped in front of my GPS. The notice said the account holder cancelled the ride, in my case, and I told the a-holes to GTFO.


----------



## truzoo (Apr 9, 2016)

I didn't hear anything just noticed I was online but not in a trip. Notices were by text which I tend not to read while driving. In any case it was Uber ending the trip not the passenger. If a passenger ends a trip I kick them out immediately of course.


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

So if the app is going to auto end the trip, why do you allow the rider to book the trip to begin with? You are setting us up for failure.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Cklw said:


> So if the app is going to auto end the trip, why do you allow the rider to book the trip to begin with? You are setting us up for failure.


Pax are using credit cards. It takes time to run the check to make sure that they have enough money available to pay for the ride. That's why they're canceling the trip halfway through. As soon as it is rejected by the bank, that's when the cancel is coming through.


----------



## NorthNJLyftacular (Feb 2, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Pax are using credit cards. It takes time to run the check to make sure that they have enough money available to pay for the ride. That's why they're canceling the trip halfway through. As soon as it is rejected by the bank, that's when the cancel is coming through.


What are you basing these statements on?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

NorthNJLyftacular said:


> What are you basing these statements on?


Having been a dispatcher at a cab stand that would occasionally take cards.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

truzoo said:


> I didn't hear anything just noticed I was online but not in a trip. Notices were by text which I tend not to read while driving. In any case it was Uber ending the trip not the passenger. If a passenger ends a trip I kick them out immediately of course.


How do you know it wasn't the passenger?


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> There is a notification tone when the trip is ended/cancelled by Uber/Pax. You didn't wonder what that was for?
> 
> I've had it happen. The notification was loud, and the Uber app jumped in front of my GPS. The notice said the account holder cancelled the ride, in my case, and I told the a-holes to GTFO.


Oh my God- how low will these people go FFS??!!

Did they admit to canceling ride? What did they say? How far were you from their destination when they got out? I'm so curious and very impressed that you made them exit - I hope I'd do the same because I'd want to kill them myself if they really did cancel the trip part way through. What assholes!

Details please!


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Julescase said:


> Oh my God- how low will these people go FFS??!!
> 
> Did they admit to canceling ride? What did they say? How far were you from their destination when they got out? I'm so curious and very impressed that you made them exit - I hope I'd do the same because I'd want to kill them myself if they really did cancel the trip part way through. What assholes!
> 
> Details please!


They insisted they hadn't cancelled, if course. She kept saying her phone never left her purse. Maybe it didn't. I don't know. This was in the middle of them telling me they wanted to stop along the way to drop off. We were about three blocks into the ride.

Maybe the card didn't go through. Maybe they'd Uber-jacked the ride from the real pax and I screwed up with the ID because they were all talking at once. Didn't matter. The ride was over.

The thing that got me was that they were about my age, upscale attire, and coming from a somewhat nicer restaurant and bar. If they were kids coming out of the usual clubs, I would have been more on-the-lookout.

You just never know.


----------

